# airtel broadband vs reliance jio



## vivek.virgo (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm using airtel broadband for my desktop paying rs. 1033/month for 40 gb @ 8 mbps.
Reliance jio's 303 plan for 28 GB sounds inviting.
What are the issues one could face using jio for desktop via Tethering?
What would be the connection speed and stability in such case?
Is it a good idea?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 2, 2017)

vivek.virgo said:


> I'm using airtel broadband for my desktop paying rs. 1033/month for 40 gb @ 8 mbps.
> Reliance jio's 303 plan for 28 GB sounds inviting.
> What are the issues one could face using jio for desktop via Tethering?
> What would be the connection speed and stability in such case?
> Is it a good idea?


Use this wireless router for Reliance Jio:
TP-Link TL-MR3020 Mini Pocket 3G/4G Wireless Router (Grey

Link:TP-Link TL-MR3020 Mini Pocket 3G/4G Wireless Router (Grey) - Buy TP-Link TL-MR3020 Mini Pocket 3G/4G Wireless Router (Grey) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2017)

vivek.virgo said:


> I'm using airtel broadband for my desktop paying* rs. 1033/month for 40 gb @ 8 mbps*.
> Reliance jio's 303 plan for 28 GB sounds inviting.
> What are the issues one could face using jio for desktop via Tethering?
> What would be the connection speed and stability in such case?
> Is it a good idea?



That is costly for a Broadband connection.
Get a local broadband ISP.

Jio has signal/speed issues (at-least in my area)


----------



## billubakra (Apr 4, 2017)

vivek.virgo said:


> I'm using airtel broadband for my desktop paying rs. 1033/month for 40 gb @ 8 mbps.
> Reliance jio's 303 plan for 28 GB sounds inviting.
> What are the issues one could face using jio for desktop via Tethering?
> What would be the connection speed and stability in such case?
> Is it a good idea?



Call SHITtel's customer support, tell them that you want to disconnect the number because the plan is too expensive. They will transfer you to some level 2 department, they will do anything to keep you with their company and they have the power to give you 100 gbs in Rs. 500/-(my friend is currently having that plan) in short they will decrease your p.m.plan cost and up your gbs.

BTW did you unlock your additional 25 gigs?
Airtel Broadband Surprise


----------



## vivek.virgo (Apr 4, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Call SHITtel's customer support, tell them that you want to disconnect the number because the plan is too expensive. They will transfer you to some level 2 department, they will do anything to keep you with their company and they have the power to give you 100 gbs in Rs. 500/-(my friend is currently having that plan) in short they will decrease your p.m.plan cost and up your gbs.
> 
> BTW did you unlock your additional 25 gigs?
> Airtel Broadband Surprise



Well, they can always compare with the plans offered by Bu!!Sh!tNetworkLtd, atleast here in Mangalore, as an excuse.
Plans: *karnataka.bsnl.co.in/offers.php?type=CFA
Comparable plan is 1599+tax for 40gb @ 4mbps

Got only 5gb in surprise offer. Maybe again depends on location.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 4, 2017)

vivek.virgo said:


> Well, they can always compare with the plans offered by Bu!!Sh!tNetworkLtd, atleast here in Mangalore, as an excuse.
> Plans: *karnataka.bsnl.co.in/offers.php?type=CFA
> Comparable plan is 1599+tax for 40gb @ 4mbps
> 
> Got only 5gb in surprise offer. Maybe again depends on location.



Just call cc and tell them to connect you to level 2 as you want to disconnect. Trust me they will either reduce the p.m. cost or increase your limit.


----------



## socrates (Oct 24, 2017)

I had a MTNL Triband connection where I paid 600/- per month with now increased FUP limit 45GB & 8Mbps but my line cant support anything more than 6Mbps so I was given 6Mbps but we had a deluge on 29 Aug when most lines in our area went dead & stayed dead for over 50 days. That's when I dumped MTNL after using it from 2015. I bought a JioFi3 & opted for the 509 plan where I currently get 2gb per day. Speeds vary from 5Mbps (rarely) to 59Mbps, usually I get around 35Mbps. Before deciding if this is feasible ask some one in your area about their exp with Jio. I knew what I would get as my neighbour has a Jio sim in his phone.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Nov 13, 2017)

socrates said:


> I bought a JioFi3 & opted for the 509 plan where I currently get 2gb per day. Speeds vary from 5Mbps (rarely) to 59Mbps, usually I get around 35Mbps. Before deciding if this is feasible ask some one in your area about their exp with Jio. I knew what I would get as my neighbour has a Jio sim in his phone.



Can JioFi be used with a desktop?

What if i need to download a large file above the daily quota, say >2GB, once in a while?

Also, can the SIM used in the Jiofi device be used in a normal smartphone to make calls?
Should i port out my airtel prepaid to jio while buying jiofi/sim?

Please bear with me as I'm not up-to-date on developments in this industry.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 13, 2017)

vivek.virgo said:


> Can JioFi be used with a desktop?
> 
> What if i need to download a large file above the daily quota, say >2GB, once in a while?
> 
> ...



It can be used as WiFi with a desktop. After the fup the speed is revised to 64kbps, what a joke.
Yes you can make calls. Porting or not is your decision but before porting check Jio's speed and range in your area.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2017)

Jio network is VoLTE & smartphone must support VoLTE to use jio sim to make calls natively.If smartphone is not VoLTE capable then one have to install jio's own calling app which requires many permissions all of which must be granted to make it work.


----------

